# Is this safe?



## kumike (Feb 17, 2019)

Is this OK, or do I need a "spring pin" to put in here?


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks okay to me. I'm not sure what you mean by a "spring pin".


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

That clip will NOT stay attached over time and with rpm. I think a bolt and locknut would be a better choice.


----------



## kumike (Feb 17, 2019)

I think I mean roll pin - I had some of these clips and was not sure if this is what they were designed for. It seemed a little sketchy to me but I'm not sure...


----------



## Hightech1953 (Dec 30, 2018)

Lock nut and bolt !!!!! That is a square lock pin. It is not designed for what you are trying to use it for.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Having pondered my original answer for a while and reading the following replies. I'm gonna admit I'm wrong in using what you have shown except for very short time use in an "emergency".


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I use lag bolts for sheer pins on my post hole auger, and just need the tip over slightly . I happen to have a large box of them I got for free, and the work really well. I DO only run my PTO at essentially idle so no high speed collisions!


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

I wouldn't use that for 5 minutes! Bolt with locknut and TIGHT.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Your first indication of the durability of that fastener is the lack of any "grade markings" on the head of the bolt.

No markings -- Grade 2
6 radial lines -- Grade 8
10.9 on a metric bolt -- Grade 8

Depends on your design goal... Do want to change a sheared bolt, or make a trip to NAPA for a new u-joint?

Safety??? I work on a couple of local Para-medics mowers and they hang around the shop sometimes. I'll ask them "Will you come get me if this repair/job goes bad?"

Last time one of them was here, he gave me a tourniquet and a pack of "blood stop powder" and said "Here keep these close by and I'll get here as soon as I can"


----------



## snead (Dec 18, 2019)

not going to hold for long , that's not what that pin is for.


----------



## Qcumber guy (Jun 25, 2017)

Square shaft, not a shear bolt, spring pin is normally used there to hold the shaft in the yoke


----------



## Qcumber guy (Jun 25, 2017)

A HT bolt and locknut would also work well


----------



## Wayne Locke (Dec 1, 2019)

I can't be certain from the picture but it looks like this is the universal that is at the end of the shaft that connects to the tractor PTO shaft. I think I see the splines on the top end or opposite end of the universal. Either way, this is most likely not where the shear pin would be located. The shear pin is typically located on the gear box shaft on most PTO driven equipment. If that is so then you need a grade 8 bolt with a lock washer or better yet a second locking nut where you have the pin now.


----------

